# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  bonjour

## miknancy

Je suis fran

----------


## NuBoseTHX

lol
Bonjour
Je suis Russe. 
Je déteste parler au français.  :: 
Je voudrais parler au Russe.
J'habite au État Unis.
Désolé pour moi mal français.

----------


## jonnyisaruskie

salut! ca va???

----------


## Nanina

Salut a tous!  ::   
Mon nom est Nana! :: 
Je voudrais trouver l'amie (ou l'ami) qui parle ou aprrend le francais.

----------

